# Guesses on Winner?



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

Anyone guessing who got it???


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

ME ME ME


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I tried to post but something or somebody was trying to stop me


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I tried to post but something or somebody was trying to stop me *


Sorry I forgot you Jody. Don't think I saw you FPing like we were.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

FPing???? I wasn't [email protected][email protected]#@[email protected]!!


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

......much


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

Good one

:furious: :furious:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

spike fp'ing hahaha


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

What......no votes for me?????


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I was only able to make one post and i was close but im not even listed


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *What......no votes for me????? *


You better go look again:furious:


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *What......no votes for me????? *


I see polls can only be edited by moderators....interesting.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

HAHAHA Is this FLORIDA? Who is counting the Chads? Did someone rig the polling machine again? I got these from the last election and guy named Jeb told me they would work just fine. 
Now that I mention it, he was grinning. 

:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

Looks like an honest vote to me.:smoking:


----------

